# 116 JD Vertical b&s twin



## kelley1 (Jun 26, 2021)

My old 116 ran pretty good this morning in 95*+ heat for over an hour, but I had to have the choke pulled. What adjustments do I need to make? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

kelley1 said:


> My old 116 ran pretty good this morning in 95*+ heat for over an hour, but I had to have the choke pulled. What adjustments do I need to make? Thanks in advance.


Not a lot of adjustment on that carb, other than idle speed. Choke on means it's running to lean. Mix tower holes are probably gummed up from sitting. Either take it apart and give it a good cleaning, or an after-market bolt-on runs about $30

402707 Carbs


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Bob...You mean emulsion tube I think.....lol Sounds gummed up from that wonderful weasel pee they call ethanol.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> Bob...You mean emulsion tube I think.....lol Sounds gummed up from that wonderful weasel pee they call ethanol.


I also call a shopping cart a "buggy" and a soft drink a "soda pop". Emulsion tube is the brass that runs in the mix tower. You can't take them out of some carbs, that carb is a "pumper", has a fixed emulsion tube.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

As I've said before, cleaning the carb with B12 Chemtool for me is the best. Don't forget the idle jet either.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Briggs Flo-jet downdraft..... Most people don't know there are critical places, under welch plugs(idle mixing well), that needs cleaned, that's why you need to use an ultra-sonic bath and put a 1/2 cup of the B-12 in the fuel tank(unless it's rusty as hell). $30 for an after-market usually provides better results for most people that are unfamiliar with that carb, it's not as simple as a Walbro

Flo-jet Downdraft Part 1

Flo-jet Downdraft Part 2


----------

